# Plastic Riser for Miniatures (as seen on Critical Role)



## Mwm318 (Nov 5, 2015)

I am sure this topic is addressed somewhere, but I was not able to find an appropriate thread.

The web show Critical Role on Geek & Sundry uses a clear plastic riser that adjusts to depict their miniatures for flying characters, etc.  Does anyone know where one could purchase that?


----------



## Mwm318 (Nov 6, 2015)

http://paizo.com/products/btpy85op?Combat-Tiers-Family-Pack

Found it!


----------



## Nytmare (Dec 7, 2015)

Another, slightly cheaper but less sexy option is to use these: http://tinyurl.com/beadCases


----------

